# Commercial Bidding



## Kindabigdeal (Jan 2, 2016)

I need a little help with bidding commercial drywall project. The last three weeks have been slow,so I agreed to bid on a 26,000 sqft church, metal stud to main rooms have vaulted ceilings 30 ft high walls ,ceilings in main rooms are wood, , majority of the building are small rooms with recessed lighting, should I bid by the board, are Sq ft,. My scope is hang,tape and float,texture, they supply material.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't want to sound unfriendly but I have a problem with blokes that just sign up to ask a question. Come on how hard is it to shoot the breeze first? 
You list yourself as a GC and you come on here and ask how to bid drywall. 
Look at the job, figure out how long it will take you, how much you want to make. There is your answer.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> I don't want to sound unfriendly *but*


Nice Gaz. You scared another one off.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I don't want to sound unfriendly but I have a problem with blokes that just sign up to ask a question. Come on how hard is it to shoot the breeze first?
> You list yourself as a GC and you come on here and ask how to bid drywall.
> Look at the job, figure out how long it will take you, how much you want to make. There is your answer.


I'd guess he's trying to pick between drywall bids. And wants us to help him choose . 


A G/C that won't supply materials is a red flag for me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Nice Gaz. You scared another one off.


If that scared them off they would have been in trouble when Joe or Mudstar started shooting from the hip.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What is a gc ? Is that the builder? I'd rather supply all materials as you can hide a bit of creme when pricing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes thats short for general contractor, ie builder.


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

Just go at 15$/H/guy. It will be a great learning opportunity for you. You won't make much , but you won't loose anything. You want to make more....do everything by hand.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What is a gc ? Is that the builder? I'd rather supply all materials as you can hide a bit of creme when pricing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 You may stash a lil cream but what if you miss a pie or two??


----------

